# Getting Hopper and Two Joey's Tomorrow



## Janeen (Sep 9, 2012)

How big of an external Hard Drive should I have to connect to the Hopper to record all the Prime Time Shows? Would 1T do it?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Hopper has a 2T hard drive built into the receiver and should be able to record over 2,000 hours. PTAT has it's own partition on the hard drive. You have plenty of time to use the system and figure out what you may need since it will take you a while to fill the internal HD. The Hopper will work with EHD's up to 2T.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

garys said:


> Hopper has a 2T hard drive built into the receiver and should be able to record over 2,000 hours. *PTAT has it's own partition on the hard drive*. You have plenty of time to use the system and figure out what you may need since it will take you a while to fill the internal HD. The Hopper will work with EHD's up to 2T.


That's urban legend - I posted full info about partitions and how the recordings do occupy drive space. Also provided some info how QUOTA manager control the space.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Janeen said:


> How big of an external Hard Drive should I have to connect to the Hopper to record all the Prime Time Shows? Would 1T do it?


You can't use EHD for automated recordings like PTA or timers. Its size limited to 2 TB, but using a hub you could use up to four of such EHD (8 TB total).

PTA recordings will be on internal 2 TB drive. Later you can manually transfer saves parts (shows) from PTA to EHD.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the beta test club.


----------



## Janeen (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, but now I think I am even more confused, lol.

The first person at DISH I talked to about the Hopper told me IF I had an External Hard Drive I could choose the option to - between the hours of 7-10 (prime time in CST) record ALL the programs on ABC, CBS, NBS, & FOX. So, she made it sound as if I could only do that with an EHD. 

So, you guys are saying I don't have to have the EHD unless I wish to save any or all of the shows taped on the Hopper?

In other words, I don't have to go run out and buy an EHD once I get the Hopper?

Oh and by the way, big surprise (NOT) they didn't show up today and won't be coming until Tues.

Does anyone have this and is it worth it?

Thanks again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Correct. You do NOT need an EHD to turn on PrimeTime Any Time recording.

The EHD is for storing shows off of the main drive - generally used on older receivers when the main drive hard drive filled up or to sneakernet the programs to another compatible DVR. It is harder to fill 1231 GB ... and sneakernet isn't needed to remote view programs on a Hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> You can't use EHD for automated recordings like PTA or timers. Its size limited to 2 TB, but using a hub you could use up to four of such EHD (8 TB total).
> 
> PTA recordings will be on internal 2 TB drive. Later you can manually transfer saves parts (shows) from PTA to EHD.





Janeen said:


> Thanks for the responses, but now I think I am even more confused, lol.
> 
> The first person at DISH I talked to about the Hopper told me IF I had an External Hard Drive I could choose the option to - between the hours of 7-10 (prime time in CST) record ALL the programs on ABC, CBS, NBS, & FOX. So, she made it sound as if I could only do that with an EHD.
> 
> ...


That's correct. Again.


----------



## Janeen (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks again. Forgive me but I'm a 62 year old woman trying my best to keep up with the changing technology.  My son finally talked me into getting a "God Phone" (that's what he called his iPhone, lol) 3 years ago. Started with the 3G, now I have the 4S. 

He talked me into getting the DVR and took me a while to master it, but then I got the 722 HD DVR and love being able to tape two programs at once. The bad thing about that is that if you tape two at once you have to be either watching one of those shows (which defeat the purpose of skipping through commercials by taping it) or watch a pre-recorded program while taping the two channels. This works great for me, but not so great for my husband. He, of course, doesn't like the same programs, or at least 85% of them that I like. So he is left out in the cold when it comes to the TV.

I was going to just get another DVR single box and have it wired directly to another room so he could watch it while I was taping on the Dual receiver. But then when I saw the Hopper commercial I thought that would be even better.

My question, sorry for the long back-story, is this - With the Hopper, can I tape two programs at once, while watching live TV on one of the other two Joey's? So if I'm taping two channels in the living room can my husband watch live television in the family room while I'm watching live television in say the bedroom? I need to get this straight in my head because I hate change  and don't want any surprises. :nono2:

Thanks for answering my dumb questions.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Except for the big 4 networks during primetime, one hopper can show 3 live programs at once. So if you are recording on 2 of them, then only one other live tv viewing is possible. If you think you may do this often, you should get 2 hoppers and 1 joey instead. That way you have 6 tuners total. The initial cost is higher for 2H 1J than 1H 2J, but the monthly cost is the same.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, ask that guy to change its order - looks like 1xH and 2xJ wouldn't be enough,
the other config - 2xH + 1xJ looks more appealing for your requirement.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I am in a two person household and still find it better to have two Hoppers. My wife was deleting programs after she viewed them (without waiting for me to view them). Now she has a Hopper and I have a Hopper. Our marriage is safe! :lol:


----------



## Janeen (Sep 9, 2012)

Well the woman told me the Joey could also record, but was she meaning it could record as you are watching? Because that would defeat the purpose. So, I can request two Hoppers and then he could record his own shows and me mine and we could still watch Live TV while taping on both of them and then have the Joey in a spare room for someone else to watch a different program than the ones we were taping and watching?

Acccckkkkk! Maybe I should just switch to Direct TV, they say you can record up to five programs at once.

P.S.
If I am using the Prime Time feature, can I still record two OTHER channels at the same time?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Two H2k will give you six (6) programs to write and 6 to play from a drive ... More then DTV's HR34 alone.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Joeys can SET recordings ... but the recordings actually occur on the Hopper.

You don't have to view the same program that you are recording ... but you do have to have tuners available (on the Hopper) for what you want to do at the same time. For example, if you want to watch three different live programs (eg: one on the Hopper and one on each Joey) you cannot be recording anything else.

PrimeTime Any Time skews that statement ... while it is recording up to four local network channels you can watch one or all of them on the receivers. So you could be recording your local Fox while watching your local ABC on the same tuner.

The 2nd Hopper is expensive ... but it is worth it. Especially if you are actually using multiple locations at the same time. My wife and I could work with a single Hopper and two Joeys ... but that 2nd Hopper certainly makes life easier.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Janeen said:


> Well the woman told me the Joey could also record, but was she meaning it could record as you are watching? Because that would defeat the purpose. So, I can request two Hoppers and then he could record his own shows and me mine and we could still watch Live TV while taping on both of them and then have the Joey in a spare room for someone else to watch a different program than the ones we were taping and watching?
> 
> Acccckkkkk! Maybe I should just switch to Direct TV, they say you can record up to five programs at once.
> 
> ...


You are correct on all points. As others have already said, Joey can schedule and view recordings but has no recording capability by itself.

Take the Joeys completely out of the picture for a moment and imagine your hopper is connected directly to 3 TVs. Any of those TVs can operate the Hopper, watch any live tuner or any recording independent of the other TVs. That's how your system will work. A Joey is essentially just a box that allows you to connect to a Hopper from a different room.

One DirecTV box can record 5 at once, one hopper can record 6 at once using PTAT or 3 at once without PTAT. Two hoppers can record 9 at once using PTAT or 6 at once without PTAT. I agree the Dish system is more confusing. But I find it much simpler and less work to use day to day, due mostly to a lot less recording management.

When I had Dish, our 4 person household did fine with a single Hopper, but 2 would have been handy at times. We also did find with our single DVR DirecTV system a few years earlier. However they were missing several channels that Dish had back then. Now they've nearly caught up, so it's almost a wash. Both systems are very good.


----------



## Janeen (Sep 9, 2012)

"one hopper can record 6 at once using PTAT or 3 at once without PTAT."

So, I could record three programs at once BUT those three programs would be playing on each one of the televisions. BUT, if I were to only be taping two programs, then the third TV could be independently watching another program live? If that is the case, excluding the PTAT, I could do that now if I were to just get another HD Receiver for the DH to watch his FOX News. Because with the VIP722K I can tape two shows, but have to be watching one. Well I have enough recorded that I can always have the recorder going while I watch a pre-recorded program.

With the PTAT in the picture, that means I could still tape say Bravo AND TNT at the same time the system is recording the PTAT? But, of course I would have to be watching one of the programs on all three of the TV's?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Janeen said:


> "one hopper can record 6 at once using PTAT or 3 at once without PTAT."
> 
> So, I* could record three programs at once BUT those three programs would be playing on each one of the televisions*. BUT, if I were to only be taping two programs, then the third TV could be independently watching another program live? If that is the case, excluding the PTAT, I could do that now if I were to just get another HD Receiver for the DH to watch his FOX News. Because with the VIP722K I can tape two shows, but have to be watching one. Well I have enough recorded that I can always have the recorder going while I watch a pre-recorded program.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeen (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, this all helped get my mind in first gear, so to speak, but I finally got on the DISH Chat and gave out all the scenarios I could think of with having 1 Hopper/2 Joeys versus 2 Hoppers/1 Joey.

I finally shifted into 5th Gear when *Tuners* were mentioned. _*Tuners*_ I understand. So, the Hopper has *3 Tuners*. If you have 3 TV's and you want to tape 3 shows, then all 3 TV's will be 'playing' those shows being recorded, *so you can't watch live TV while recording on all 3 Tuners*.

However, if you are using the *PTAT* then that feature *only takes up 1 of the Tuners*, leaving the other two tuners free to either tape a show or watch live TV.

So, if I'm using the PTAT (1 Tuner) and then recording on Bravo (2nd Tuner) then the DH can still *watch the 3rd tuner live* that isn't being used to record a program. So, I would still be basically getting all my major programs recorded, plus record a non-major network channel at the same time. I never watch live TV, I just watch a pre-recorded one while recording more. But, the big difference is *1 TV would be free for the DH to watch*.

With the new season coming up I will be a recording mad-woman and didn't want him left out, lol. Basically he watches FOX News, PBS, and some Footballs games and that's about it. So, I can leave one tuner free for him to watch with the 1 Hopper/2 Joey set-up. Plus, since I'm a long standing loyal customer I am getting the $100 fee waived for the Hopper and one of the $50 fees waived for one of the Joey's. (Old home, not wired for 20th Century, let alone 21st Century, lol. So, they have to drop the lines in the walls for the Joey's at $50 a pop. But, I will only be paying $50 instead of $200 and my monthly fee with another discount they gave me will only be about $5 more a month.

So, I appreciate all the help and now that I have _'a clear signal'_ in my head, ha ha, I think I'll stick with the 1 Hopper and 2 Joey's. They will serve our needs just fine.

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am a Directv user but was thinking about switching to the Hopper 6 tuners is great but the feature that will get me to switch is the commercial killer ! I love that feature ! my problem is once i get it can Dish turn that feature off in the near future ? Because the TV industry is going after Dish to remove it ! Replay TV years ago had the same feature and they got sued and went bankrupt


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Rickt1962 said:


> I am a Directv user but was thinking about switching to the Hopper 6 tuners is great but the feature that will get me to switch is the commercial killer ! I love that feature ! my problem is once i get it can Dish turn that feature off in the near future ? Because the TV industry is going after Dish to remove it ! Replay TV years ago had the same feature and they got sued and went bankrupt


Just to be clear, the Hopper only has three tuners (unless you are meaning to get two Hoppers), during prime time, one can be used to record the big four networks to make six at once. It is not full time and you cannot choose different channels and if Dish does not supply all four of the networks, it would be less. And yes, if Dish loses the lawsuits on the auto hop, it would be turned off.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rickt1962 said:


> I am a Directv user but was thinking about switching to* the Hopper 6 tuners* is great but the feature that will get me to switch is the commercial killer ! I love that feature ! my problem is once i get it can Dish turn that feature off in the near future ? Because the TV industry is going after Dish to remove it ! Replay TV years ago had the same feature and they got sued and went bankrupt


One H2k has THREE tuners !


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Auto Hop is only on the local networks not on USA, SCIFI, etc..


----------



## Janeen (Sep 9, 2012)

Whew! Very rough start today.

End result - I got my Hopper!

Back story (stop yawning!) the DH & I were full-timers in an RV, roaming from town to town from Canada to Mexico and from California to Maine and all the states in-between.  After 8 long years of this in a 38 ft travel trailer with the DH, 2 dogs, & 4 cats picked up along the way, we were ready to quit and settle in a stick & brick in southern Texas.

So, when we moved in to the old homestead the DH put up the DISH satellite himself, because that's what you do when you full-time in an RV, you put your SAT up then take it down, over & over. We have a little tuner box that allows us to adjust it and have no problems getting all SAT's in 110, 119, & 129. He put it up by the chimney, drilled holes in the roof, dropped the lines in, sealed the holes, mounted the bracket with 3/4 lag bolts (DISH requires only 1/2 in BTW). We got all channels great! He's a handy man I've been married to for 45 years. 

Well, I was originally suppose to get the Hopper on Saturday, but Bob said he wasn't allowed to drill a hole in the roof to drop the other cable he needed for the Hopper. That we needed a new satellite, that he would have to mount the new one to the edge of the roof, that the cable would be run on the outside of the house, blah, blah, blah. :nono:  We said, uhh, no, you won't, we want it where it's at, period. After much talk he was going to do the job, then all of a sudden he says he can't drill the hole in the roof and can't do the job (after 2 1/2 hours). So, I was 'Hopping' mad! Plus Bob told me I was going to have to pay $50 for every line dropped down the walls for the Joey's! Which Sales had failed to inform me, even though I specifically asked if it would cost extra to run a new cable down the wall as the house was built in 1967 and didn't have existing cable!

I got on the phone with DISH for over an hour and a half. We all agreed that the satellite could be left where it was and they would waive the $100 Hopper fee and one of the $50 Joey fees since I've been with them for 8 years.

So, when the men came today I thought all was well. NOT! DH comes in and tells me they are saying same thing as Bob! So I went out and said what's up with DISH? The right hand (sales) obviously doesn't know what the left hand (techs) is doing! So while they are on the phone with their supervisor I get on the phone once again with the Sales people. Beverly assures me the job can get done. I take the phone outside, put it on speaker and tell the guys, okay, here's what Beverly is saying. She talked to the hub (whatever the heck that is) and they said good to go. The guys tell her, no there's a liability issue about where the satellite is located and they talked to the hub and they said they couldn't do the job!

I tell them all, I'll sign a waiver, or my DH can get up there and drill the stupid hole and drop the line to them in the attic for Pete's sake! They say no they can't. I told Bev, thanks but I'll handle from here. I tell them to get their manager on the phone and let me talk to him. They did. I did. I explained to Al all of the above and that we were not moving the DISH and the Time Warner was now available in our area and Direct TV's whole home set-up was looking better and better. How about the guys just 'accidentally' leave some cable here, I set-up a new appointment, they come back and magically they only have to get in the attic to complete the job. He said, oh, I see what you are saying. He wants to talk to one of the guys. They talk, the guys come back and voile! Now they can do the job, leave the satellite where it is located, blah, blah, blah.

So, now I have a new toy to play with. I will say I do love it already! The new style of setting up your tuners for programming. Being able to see what each room is watching. The tuners being able to 'hop' from room to room if you start recording on tuner 1, but it's in the living room and you want to watch something different, you just switch channels, okay it that you want the live TV in that room and the recording 'hops' to the next available tuner! Fan-freaking-tasic! I love that the guide has the Network Icon next to it so you actually know what that channel is, lol.

If anyone is wondering about switching up from the Vip722K to the Hopper, I would recommend it! I'm loving it so far, but will update later if I find any 'kinks' in the Hopper's armor.

Sorry such a long post, but hope no one else has as much problem getting it installed! :nono2:

And thanks to you guys, when they started explaining the system and the Joey's I actually was able to understand them because of this forum. I love this place and will pick your brains again if I have any questions. You guys are so helpful and this old woman appreciates it!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Always glad to hear a good story like that. Way to stick to your guns!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Congrats.

Two months in and I'm still liking my Hopper and Joeys.

Only one reboot and one missed recording.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

RASCAL01 said:


> Auto Hop is only on the local networks not on USA, SCIFI, etc..


I wonder why only locals ? and not the other channels. Is it some sort of added code that dish adds to the stream


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

garys said:


> Just to be clear, the Hopper only has three tuners (unless you are meaning to get two Hoppers), during prime time, one can be used to record the big four networks to make six at once. It is not full time and you cannot choose different channels and if Dish does not supply all four of the networks, it would be less. And yes, if Dish loses the lawsuits on the auto hop, it would be turned off.


WOW When i read the DIsh website it said 6 ! How miss leading is THAT ! grrr

"Hopper and Joey Features:
•Never miss another show - the DISH Hopper records up to 6 programs at the same time during Primetime"


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rickt1962 said:


> WOW When i read the DIsh website it said 6 ! How miss leading is THAT ! grrr
> 
> "Hopper and Joey Features:
> •Never miss another show - the DISH Hopper records up to 6 programs at the same time during Primetime"


How you missed main thread here ? Where the "3 tuners/6 programs" gimmick discussed ad nauseum.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Rickt1962 said:


> WOW When i read the DIsh website it said 6 ! How miss leading is THAT ! grrr
> 
> "Hopper and Joey Features:
> •Never miss another show - the DISH Hopper records up to 6 programs at the same time during Primetime"


Guess you missed the fine print (and it is there). It basically is true, but it is also misleading.


----------



## Janeen (Sep 9, 2012)

Once I understood that 1 tuner is actually recording FOUR different shows at once and I then had 2 additional tuners to either record on both or record on one and watch live TV on one, it was quite clear and I think great!

I love it. I have had a chance to play with it now for a few days and about the only down side, for me, is that I can't make as many 'groups' or as they are now called 'folders' as I could on the Vip722K. Other than that, the Hopper has many more features the 722 didn't have.

For just the DH (Dear Husband) and I, the 1 Hopper & 2 Joey's work fantastic.....so far. 

Quote: "Hopper and Joey Features:
•Never miss another show - the DISH Hopper records up to 6 programs at the same time during Primetime"

Key words there are: during *Primetime*


----------

